# Identifiant Apple inaccessible



## Mephpheles (11 Février 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai quelque soucis avec des applications téléchargées depuis un identifiant apple que moi et ma famille utilisions avant. Mais étant à l'adresse mail de mon pere et celle-ci étant inaccessible nous ne pouvons pas récupéré le mot de passe. Et donc nous ne pouvons pas retelecharger ces applications car on nous demande sans cesse le mot de passe.

Comme puis-je faire pour que nos iPhones arrêtent de demander le mot de passe de ce compte iCloud et pour que l'on puisse télécharger à nouveau les applications avec nos nouveaux comptes ICloud ?

Merci d'avance et désolée si une discussion répondant à ma question existe deja.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2017)

Bonjour,

Pourquoi ne pas recréer un compte iCloud ?


----------



## Mephpheles (11 Février 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas recréer un compte iCloud ?



Nous avons déjà chacun un nouveau compte ICloud. Mais pour certaines applications je ne sais pas pourquoi il veut le mot de passe de l'ancien compte pour les retelecharger ou les mises à jour et je n'arrive pas à les faire passer sur les nouveaux comptes


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2017)

Sans accès a la messagerie de votre père , c'est chose impossible


----------



## les_innommables66 (11 Février 2017)

Bonjour

Si ce sont des applications gratuites, il suffit de les supprimer sur l'iPhone. Puis de les re télécharger avec le nouvel identifiant iCloud.

Cordialement
Nicolas


----------

